# What the Pilgrims likely DIDN'T have to eat that are now our traditions



## debodun (Nov 24, 2019)

mashed potatoes
green bean casserole
pumpkin pie
sweet potatoes

They may have had turkey - wild ones - but were not the main animal source food which was probably more likely to be venison and seafood.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2019)

Jello fruit molds
Candied yams with marshmallows
Cream cheese stuffed celery
Olives
Tropical nuts


----------



## Keesha (Nov 24, 2019)

Cranberry sauce
A  fully stuffed turkey 
Maple glazed ham
Honey glazed carrots
Gravy

Ice cream
Cake
Cookies
Candies


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2019)

Since no one in my family ever made it, I can't consider green bean casserole to be traditional.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Since no one in my family ever made it, I can't consider green bean casserole to be traditional. View attachment 82516


Nor I. 
Lucky us.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2019)

I bet they had stuffing tho., and gravy from at least the venison, and carrots although unglazed. Maybe they did have maple syrup?

Nope, no stuffing. This is interesting about how it was...

https://newengland.com/today/food/s...giving/a-truly-traditional-thanksgiving-menu/


----------



## Keesha (Nov 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I bet they had stuffing tho., and gravy from at least the venison, and carrots although unglazed. Mabe they did maple syrup?


Yeah maybe. They probably did figure out the maple syrup but didn’t the bread come much later.
I need to brush up on my caveman education.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Since no one in my family ever made it, I can't consider green bean casserole to be traditional. View attachment 82516


Lucky you! I made it once years ago, my girls loved it n now make it every year!


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 24, 2019)

As you can see below they ate better than most modern day spreads! Actually, with the life-span back then being around 0-30 what was there to be thankful for?

"According to what traditionally is known as "The First Thanksgiving," the 1621 feast between the Pilgrims and the Wampanoag at Plymouth Colony contained *waterfowl, venison, ham, lobster, clams, berries, fruit, pumpkin, and squash*."


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 24, 2019)

Stuffed mushrooms, a great cheese board n Cider Sangria, yummy!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes, lobsters once teemed on our shores. Later, prisoners revolted because that's all they ever got to eat was lobster. Lobsters were even tilled into gardens for fertilizer.

The English settlers exploited more than the Native Peoples.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 24, 2019)

Somehow I missed the word pilgrims. I guess there would have been no thanksgiving otherwise.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2019)

They also had beans and corn= succotash


----------



## Duster (Nov 24, 2019)

Tofu Turkey
Turduckin
Gluten free anything
Sugar free anything
Beyond Meat
Bet no whiny vegetarians showed up for dinner either.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 24, 2019)

Duster said:


> Tofu Turkey
> Turduckin
> Gluten free anything
> Sugar free anything
> ...


I'm sure there were no vegetarians back then.  Proof that we humans are still evolving.  I'm a proud vegetarian, all the way back to 1984.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 24, 2019)

Yabbut...was that stuff keto-friendly?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2019)

Or low carb or gluten free or high protein or low sodium or paleo friendly or low cholesteral or green?


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 24, 2019)

Lvstotrvl said:


> Lucky you! I made it once years ago, my girls loved it n now make it every year!


Same with our family, this year I thought about omitting it from the menu then my son asked for it  so of course I’ll make it.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 25, 2019)

Alka Seltzer

(Sorry, couldn't resist )


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 25, 2019)

Surprised that cranberries weren't on the menu, especially in the Northeast. Surely they knew that cranberries were edible.


----------



## debodun (Nov 25, 2019)

I saw a cartoon years ago called "Mouse on the Mayflower". A ridiculous plot, but really meant to entertain children. What made me laugh was when the Native Americans greeted the English settlers, one was carrying a bowl of tropical fruit, including a pineapple. Now where would natives in the northeastern U.S. get tropical fruit and in November?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 25, 2019)

Turkey wasn't center stage in my area until after WWII.

The farm families in the area where I grew up celebrated Thanksgiving by giving thanks for what they had been able to raise and not what they were able to go out and buy.  The main dish was often some form of chicken including chicken pot pie or chicken and dumplings made from a couple of fat old hens that needed to be culled from the hen house.  If it was cold enough to begin butchering then roast pork might be the main dish.

IMO Turkey on Thanksgiving was likely brought to us by the Pilgrims and Indians on Madison Avenue.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 25, 2019)

Pretty sure nothing on my Thanksgiving table resembles Pilgrim food. And why should it? It's nearly 3 centuries later. It's all pretty much symbolic anyway. Still grateful for blessings from above, and I appreciate the tradition and heritage. Happy Turkey Day, y'all!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Surprised that cranberries weren't on the menu, especially in the Northeast. Surely they knew that cranberries were edible.


Yes, and especially in MA. Since they had no sugar, maybe they were too sour?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 26, 2019)

Could be but betting they had maple syrup and molasses


----------

